# Headphones and wind noise...Looking for suggestions



## mastakilla (May 30, 2007)

I am predominantly a mountain biker but I ride road occasionally and have been on a road kick for the past couple of weeks and haven't ridden the mountain bike at all.

I have some standard earbuds with earhooks that I have used for years for mountain biking, having gone through several pairs. They work great link here...

Amazon.com: Philips Flexible Earhook Headphones SHS3200/28 (Black) (Replaces SHS3200/37): Electronics

The problem is on the road bike since I am moving much faster I get alot of wind noise. In fact there is more wind noise with the ear buds on because they direct airflow into the ear canal.

Can anyone recommend some earbuds with hooks that are good for road riding and are not too bad with wind noise. I really need the ear hooks to keep them in place.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

Just put these over your earbuds:


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Etymotic is the only one who does these right. They are v shaped so you press them into your ears and they stay and seal against wind noise. You hear pure music. The ear hook things are dorky and don't seal. Mine stay in place at 120mph on the motorcycle so there are no problem on the bicycle. They cost but all good things in life cost. 
Thousands of miles on the bicycle and 100,000 on the motorcycle and no problems for me so the safety Nazi's can just keep their mouths shut. Enjoy your life and don't be afraid of it.


----------



## MGS9500 (Aug 19, 2004)

Monster Isport Intensity In-Ear Headphones (Green)

Amazon.com: Monster Isport Intensity In-Ear Headphones (Green): Electronics

I've used may earphones. these are waterproof, sweat proof, allow you to hear surrounding noises and cut wind noise.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Slipstreamz - Products - The Slip


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I tried a bunch of different earphones looking for a set that would cut down wind noise while riding. Most increased wind noise quite a bit. I finally got Westone UM-1s which did what I wanted. They come with a number of different tips and the trick is finding the ones that will reliably seal the ear canal. I wound up ordering and using an even larger size of foam tips than what came with them. They're basically like wearing foam earplugs and cut down all outside sounds dramatically, which also permits listening to music with very good fidelity at low volume levels while riding.

Of course this greatly reduces your ability to hear so use at your own risk. Personally, I only use them on some solo rides, generally ones I'm very familiar with.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Peter P. said:


> Slipstreamz - Products - The Slip


I have their products. The didn't work well enough for me at all. I have a couple of sets of the spoilers that go on the front helmet straps and the things that look like ear flaps (Slips). NG IMO


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

These are called iems. inner ear monitor. they are considered to be a passive noise reduction system. if you read the package it will tell you how many decibles are involved. use at your own risk 

if you really want to get reviews on sound quality try head-fi.com. portable headphone forum


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Herbie said:


> ..if you really want to get reviews on sound quality try head-fi.com. portable headphone forum


Sound quality wasn't that important to me, and the Weston UM-1 sound quality is plenty good enough for riding, which is the only thing I use them for. Any of the many earphones/buds I tired has sufficiently good sound quality, they just didn't attenuate the wind noise, most making it worse in most cases, or didn't fit my ear well. There are others similar to the Westones (sealed drivers) that I'm sure would work as well. The Westones were just the first that I tried that I was satisfied with. 

Check this: Westone/Rory Sutherland on Vimeo

As far as wind noise attenuation without blocking the ear, I just came across this: Cat-Ears Wind Noise Reduction ? First Look - BikeRadar

I hazard a guess that these will work better than the Slipstreamz products...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I have had good experiences with Sennheiser earbuds.

ex.

Amazon.com: Sennheiser CX 300B MK II Precision Enhanced Bass Earbuds (Black): Electronics

That being said I wouldn't advocate riding near traffic (or anywhere else) with headphones.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

You didn't specify what you are willing to spend on good headphones. When one says good headphones, to me that means In Ear Monitors or IEMs, sometimes called canal phones because they go into the ear canal like ear plugs, as opposed to ear buds that just sit on the outer portion of the ear. The benefit is noise isolation. They work like ear plugs to block outside noise and allow you to hear the music better at a lower volume.

I call entry level quality IEMs from companies like Shure, Westone, Phonak, Eytmotic, and Ultimate Ears starting at around $100. They vary in design and sound signature, but all are quality headphones that will actually do what you are wanting which is block outside sound, stay in and sound great.

I like designs that route the cable up and over the ear and exit behind your ear. This allows you to put the cable under your jersey on your back. This keeps the cable out of your way in the front and avoid getting caught. IEMs will not fall out. I'd look at Shure SE-215s or Westone UM-1s. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't forget to invest in a good pair of foam tips. I use the Comply tips with my Sennheiser IE8 and they're doing the job wonderfully. 

Comply Foam Plugs


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Though I use the Etymotics for earphones, though I don't use them often on a bicycle. For biking I may try the AfterShokz. they do not go in the ear and rely on bone conduction, this leaves your ears open so you can more easily hear other noises. AfterShokz Sport Headphones - Ears Open Bone Conduction Headphones For Safer Sports

I tend to be able to hear outside noises better at speed on a motorcycle with earplugs or the Etymotics in because it lessens the wind noise created by the wind hitting my helmet, allowing me to hear lower frequency noised like traffic better. I can also listen to music at a lower level, something I do anyway.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

How about Cat-Ears? Many more versions here. I understand that Bradley Wiggins uses naturally grown versions to help hear the team radio more clearly.


----------



## Saltasylum (Nov 26, 2011)

I only use one earbud, the one for my right ear so I can still hear traffic! I have a bar end mirror but will still only use one, besides it's against the law to ride with them on!


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

+1 for Westone 1 or 2.


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

You can take clear tubing about 3 inches long and cut it along one side. Then place it on the helmet strap in front of the ear. Works well and is easily adjusted to deflect the wind around your ear. It definitely gets rid of most of the buffeting and wind noise.


----------



## mastakilla (May 30, 2007)

I am the OP and have found a solution to my problem.

I needed to a pair of in ear headphones but they always slipped out. I found these in ear headphones which stay put very nicely and give a good seal. They have an extra piece to "wedge" the ear piece in. 
Amazon.com: Monster iSport Immersion In-Ear Headphones with ControlTalk- Blue: Electronics

I paired the headphones with the slipstreamz spoilers and I am quite happy with the results.
Slipstreamz - Products - The Spoiler

I will say though that the spoilers are a real PITA to install and if I had seen the Cat Ears first, I prolly would have gone with them.
Cat-Ears, LLC, Bicycles & Accessories, Boulder, CO 80308 - index

Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## Campngolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Glad you found a solution. On my ride this morning, my first in 6 weeks, I was thinking of this thread as my frozen ears seemed to hear more wind noise. It was amazing how much quieter it was by just holding a finger up in by the straps. Made me think the cat ears might be a great idea.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Gumbyman said:


> You can take clear tubing about 3 inches long and cut it along one side. Then place it on the helmet strap in front of the ear. Works well and is easily adjusted to deflect the wind around your ear. It definitely gets rid of most of the buffeting and wind noise.


I've got to try that, I can't hear anything while riding. And it would scare me to death to ride with earphones. Good way to die around here.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> How about Cat-Ears? Many more versions here. I understand that Bradley Wiggins uses naturally grown versions to help hear the team radio more clearly.


Do they sell a Wiggins or Vaughters version of those clip-on side burns?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

skinewmexico said:


> I've got to try that, I can't hear anything while riding. And it would scare me to death to ride with earphones. Good way to die around here.


Could you provide a few examples describing what it is you hear and how you react to hearing it in a way that improves your safety?


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

looigi said:


> Could you provide a few examples describing what it is you hear and how you react to hearing it in a way that improves your safety?


Sure. If I'm not bucking a headwind, I can usually hear enough to hear another bicyclist coming up behind me, or to hear an 18 wheeler loaded with oilfield casing (usually driven by an illegal alien with no CDL) bombing up behind me. I can then move as far to the edge of the shoulder as possible and be particularly careful about my line.

Old dopey me............implying that riding with earphones blaring wasn't safe. It's not safe skiing either.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

It seems unnecessarily cruel to cut off cats' ears for our music-listening pleasure. The Wiggo method seems much more humane.


----------



## Campngolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Bill2 said:


> It seems unnecessarily cruel to cut off cats' ears for our music-listening pleasure. The Wiggo method seems much more humane.


That would be preferential but for those of us who are FFC'd (Facially Folically Challenged) we need something else. That's why I'm transplanting cat ears onto my face.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

These guys could make a fortune if they'd come out with models based on Elvis, Wiggins, and Vaughters.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

It is really not about safety - in a car hitting you way. I ride with and without, and the only difference is that with buds in I only hear the car when they are about 10 yards away. If a car is going to hit you, it is going to hit you. You will be safely focussed on maintaing a line close to the shoulder to even know the car is coming at you until it hits you - ear buds or not.. 

I will say that the music can cause you to forget about where you are and you may be more likely to make a mistake, but all in all, the car that hits you will be a surprise...

OP - I rode today with the new Apple ear buds and they are much better than years prior... Also a better sound which allows you to run with less volume...


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Creaky likes turtles...


----------



## Orangatang (Jun 29, 2012)

I have some earbuds that use a double silicone tips. Like this
View attachment 272948
compared to my other pair that are not double tips. The double tips seem to cut down a lot on wind noise.


----------



## docmartn (Apr 26, 2013)

I was hoping this thread existed. When it's cold I can wear a cold weather headband (example). However it's getting too warm to wear these. Wonder if a skullcap or headsweat would do the same thing in the summer? I've never worn either so I don't know if they go over your ears enough to break the wind like the headband does. I suppose they make summer headbands as well... Any thoughts?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

docmartn said:


> I was hoping this thread existed. When it's cold I can wear a cold weather headband (example). However it's getting too warm to wear these. Wonder if a skullcap or headsweat would do the same thing in the summer? I've never worn either so I don't know if they go over your ears enough to break the wind like the headband does. I suppose they make summer headbands as well... Any thoughts?


I have two or three different kinds of skull cap/do-rag things I wear when cycling. I think any of them could be "modified" by removing the top to make a very lightweight earband out of them. You might hem the cut edges to make it look nice but that would be a 1 minute job for anyone who knows how to use a sewing machine, or a $5 job at your local dry cleaner that also does minor repairs and alterations.

















In looking for images of what I use, I see Headsweats makes a band - why not just buy one of those and pull it down over your ears? 









If it's too heavy in weight, go back to my idea of cutting a skull cap because they are super thin.


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

siclmn said:


> Etymotic is the only one who does these right.


This.
I have a pair of Etymotic that I bought for motorcycle riding. I've had them for years, motorcycle not nearly as long. They almost completely block out ALL unwanted noise. I've had them since 2006 and are still working perfectly. A little pricey but well worth it.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have tried lots of different earbuds. For me the best ones have been the cheep skullcandy in the ear style. You need them to seal in the ear to block out the wind noise. 
Ink'd 2 Black/Black


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

Nazi here. Headphones = terrible idea. I do some crazy **** but y'all nutz to ride on the road with headphones unless ya only ride county roads. Got a much better chance to survive using all your senses to their fullest. Enjoy being run over and never knowing what hit ya! I luv music as much as anyone but do it pre and post-ride. Rock on. Flame away LOL.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

pulser955 said:


> I have tried lots of different earbuds. For me the best ones have been the cheep skullcandy in the ear style. You need them to seal in the ear to block out the wind noise...


Agree. What's worked very well for me are Westone UM1. UM1 Team Edition


----------



## CatEars (Feb 12, 2013)

docmartn said:


> I was hoping this thread existed. When it's cold I can wear a cold weather headband (example). However it's getting too warm to wear these. Wonder if a skullcap or headsweat would do the same thing in the summer? I've never worn either so I don't know if they go over your ears enough to break the wind like the headband does. I suppose they make summer headbands as well... Any thoughts?



Check out Cat-Ears, LLC, Bicycles & Accessories, Boulder, CO 80308 - index. Wind noise reduction products for all seasons.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

BigBadConrad said:


> Nazi here. Headphones = terrible idea. I do some crazy **** but y'all nutz to ride on the road with headphones unless ya only ride county roads. Got a much better chance to survive using all your senses to their fullest. Enjoy being run over and never knowing what hit ya! I luv music as much as anyone but do it pre and post-ride. Rock on. Flame away LOL.


You're absolutely wrong, but I do wonder why you think this? Have you ever been actually saved by your hearing - hearing an actual danger before you saw it, or before you predicted and avoided it based on common sense and vigilance? Actually been harmed by something you might have been able to hear, but didn't? Or is your comment based on what you simply think is common sense, not based on actual experience?


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

I always very thin winter ear muffs for winter riding, similar to these but I think it is older version, not as warm as in the picture, so they are suitable to ride in warmer temperatures 
View attachment 279988


----------



## mdbradigan (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a pearl izumi "barrier" sweatband I got at REI for $18 or so for exactly this purpose. Even with extremely nice in-ear headphones, the wind noise would still bug me, so I use this to pull over the ears. It's shaped like a normal headband, but has ear flaps that come down - presumably to warm the ears, but it is not fleece lined (though they do offer a version that is), so I am still able to wear it on summer rides without getting too hot. I highly recommend. Amazon.com: Pearl iZUMi Barrier Cycling Headband,Black,One: Clothing


----------



## docmartn (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback on the headbands/skull caps. Sorry it took so long to reply. @Camilo and @mdbradigan, you both gave me some ideas to run with. Appreciate it.


----------

